# how to cook duck?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I am having a little trouble cooking ducks so they dont taste like liver. I have been shooting all kinds of ducks for the last few years but i always end up giving them all to friends. We shoot mostly mallards with some widgen,teal,gadwalls and we try to avoid the river ducks(spoonies and goldeneyes and such) any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Look in the recipe forum... lots of choices.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good online and do a search. I have been making mine into jerkey.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The more you overcook a duck the more it tastes like liver. Cook them medium-rare once on the grill and you will never overcook them again!


----------

